

I used airbnb to rent out my bedroom to go full-time on a startup - ryanshank
http://mhelpdesk.com/going-all-in-heres-how-i-rented-my-bedroom-to-join-mhelpdesk-full-time/

======
dj-wonk
It looks like you intended to remove identifying information, but your images
still show your friend's last name and email address. It is faint but
readable.

------
damian2000
The founders of AirBnB rented out air beds to friends to support their startup
work in SF, that's how they got the idea for AirBnB...

------
DavidRoddy3
The risk is worth it!

